# Cockpit on gentoo

## kwispy

Anyone have info on or experience building and installing cockpit https://cockpit-project.org/ on Gentoo?  I've found one overlay so far, https://github.com/j-g-/cockpit-overlay/tree/master/sys-apps/cockpit, though a bit behind the cockpit releases (current is 210).  I'll try updating the ebuild and give it a go.

----------

## orumin

I maintain cockpit-overlay, fork from j-g's repository. https://github.com/orumin/cockpit-overlay

----------

## Goverp

It looks interesting, but IIUC assumes systemd; does anyone know how well cockpit works on an OpenRc system?

----------

## thepustule

 *orumin wrote:*   

> I maintain cockpit-overlay, fork from j-g's repository. https://github.com/orumin/cockpit-overlay

 

orumin - thanks for doing this.  I've come back to gentoo after a few years, and am giving this a try.  Re-acquainted myself with layman and got your overlay working, and managed to get cockpit installed and up and running with systemd.

However, when I try to connect, I see in journalctl that cockpit is starting up the https instance just fine, and I accept the key in my browser, but then the session just dies and I get this in my logs:

May 06 15:01:36 GentooCruncher systemd[934]: cockpit-wsinstance-https@e3b0c44298fc1c149afbf4c8996fb92427ae41e4649b934ca495991b7852b855.service: Failed to determine user credentials: No such process

May 06 15:01:36 GentooCruncher systemd[934]: cockpit-wsinstance-https@e3b0c44298fc1c149afbf4c8996fb92427ae41e4649b934ca495991b7852b855.service: Failed at step USER spawning /usr/libexec/cockpit-ws: No such process

I verified that /usr/pam.d/cockpit is in place as expected, and that /usr/libexec/cockpit-we is also present (along with a lot of other files)  

Have you seen this?

----------

## thepustule

For a little more information - I also have another ubuntu 18.04 system, on which cockpit is running nicely.  I was able to use the cockpit-remote functionality to connect from the ubuntu machine to the running cockpit instance on this gentoo system, and it works fine.  The problem just seems to be in the web service layer.

----------

## orumin

In my environment, I have Fedora 31, running cockpit, and I use Gentoo's cockpit through Fedora's cockpit web dashboard.

I confirm and reproduce that error related cockpit-ws on Gentoo.

I will analysis this error.

thank you.

----------

## Zucca

This is relevant to my interests.

I'd like to have cockpit on my server, but I think I'd need to migrate to systemd.

When I have more time I'll switch to systemd on my desktop first to see if it's stable enough for daily use.

----------

## Maitreya

Seems nice for one box.

But becomes a nightmare for multiple I guess, maybe a configuration management system is still a better option there.

----------

## Zucca

 *Maitreya wrote:*   

> But becomes a nightmare for multiple I guess, maybe a configuration management system is still a better option there.

 IIRC you can connect to several machines from one single cockpit UI. However I doubt it's as flexible as a proper tool for the job.

----------

